# Please support our Rails-With-Trails Resolution



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

At VBF we've been working really hard on a rails with trails resolution that we will give to Governor Kaine tomorrow. 26 organizations have signed on so far.

Basically we're asking that all rail projects in Virginia that receive state funding be required to have bike and pedestrian accommodations, including rails-with-trails. Imagine a trail system connecting everything from New Orleans to New York, along active rail lines. The railroads have to build service roads anyway!

Please sign our online petition, and try to get a letter of support from any organization that you belong to.

There's more about it on our website.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for the outage at ipetititions.com. It's back up now, so if you couldn't sign our rails with trails petition in the last few days, please try again.

We also appreciate your support of our rails with trails resolution. Get your organization or local government to sign on!


----------

